

Should you join a startup or found your own? - mattygreenburg
http://rocket-space.com/should-you-join-an-existing-startup-or-create-your-own/#comment-22366

======
sbousset
I see where Andre's coming from - with so many startups sprouting up all over
the place, I can't help but wonder if everyone's energy would be better spent
and more startups would turn out successfully if we took a little more time to
look inwards and assess whether our strengths are best lent to starting a
company or contributing to its success in another way.

